# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > **CONFIDENTIAL** BLOOD TESTING and 5 Day STEROID CLEANSE! >  Military Testing

## tngnome

Does anyone know if the Military's random drug testing ever test's for Winstrol V, and/or Clenbuterol ?

----------


## Snrf

which military

----------


## tngnome

I am in the US Army.

----------


## Snrf

pretty sure they don't test for it unless its suspicion

----------


## quarry206

no branch test for steriods unless they catch you with them.. 

i know lots and lots of people all in the army that take them.. 

its against UCMJ to take them.. but not tested for

----------


## tngnome

Thanks guys, I start tomorrow.lol

----------


## Slowhand

> Thanks guys, I start tomorrow.lol


good luck

----------


## t-gunz

good luck bro.... enjoy the training....

----------


## ginkobulloba

Yeah, unless you get caught with them you won't be tested. I was accused by a lot of people who were haters and everyone in my command seemed to assume I was juiced, but nobody really seemed to care and I never got tested.

----------


## quarry206

haha ya honestly i think the biggest steriod users besides law enforcement are the army... alot of your rangers are on them.. i mean honestly go to brag or bennining or even stewart and walk into their gyms.. look around and you will realize they don't test

----------


## mcmajor

does anybody know if they test in Canada at all?

----------


## nyjetsfan86

what abnout the air force do they not test as well

----------


## frenchy

I tend to think If anyone should be on the juice, its our forces to keep the peace...

----------


## testisbest

BAD advise. If anyone on your base or in your gym suspects you of juicing, all it takes is a sit down with your Commanding Officer and he'll send your ass straight to medical to get blood taken to check your hormone levels. If your tests come back elevated be ready for a little trip to NCIS for an interview. Happened to me except I wasn't suspected for juicing that I was aware of. I got an other than honorable discharge in '06 just for my blood work.

----------


## DNoMac

> BAD advise. If anyone on your base or in your gym suspects you of juicing, all it takes is a sit down with your Commanding Officer and he'll send your ass straight to medical to get blood taken to check your hormone levels. If your tests come back elevated be ready for a little trip to NCIS for an interview. Happened to me except I wasn't suspected for juicing that I was aware of. I got an other than honorable discharge in '06 just for my blood work.


So your saying that they randomly chose you for a steroid test? Was it obvious that you were juicing (gained a lot of mass in short period, or were just plain huge)? Also, what compounds were you using at the time? Thats really unfortunate, I could understand rec drugs, but other than honarable for steroids is bullshit. Best of luck bro, thanks for sharing.

----------


## BIG BEE

*test* is Right They Will Test You If They Have Been Told That There Is A Good Possilblity That You Are Taking Them. I Spent 5 Years In The Marine Corp And I Juiced While I Was In And I Seen 2 People Booted Out For Using Them. I Also Seen 1 Other Marine Tested Because They Thought That He Was Using Them. Now You Must Take Into Consideration These Marine Were Getting Carried Away With It And Had Major Size And Weight Differences. Just Be Moderate With It And Do Not Use Anything Like Deca Or Something That Is In Your System For A While.

----------


## THE JU-ICE

You're right. When I was in I saw the same thing.The guy was on "light duty" and then he got huge. Not fat, huge.It was like he wanted to get caught.

----------


## Second2None

> You're right. When I was in I saw the same thing.The guy was on "light duty" and then he got huge. Not fat, huge.It was like he wanted to get caught.


shit when i was in iraq i took a couple drol for that rage, they didnt give a f-ck

----------


## uponone23

This makes me feel a little better cause I have my physical for entry into US Air Force this week and I was getting worried.. On prop, tren , gh, and IGF right now lol.. I'm not particulary huge though.. Only about 5'10 185lbs.. Just look like I have really good genetics... No one ever asks me about it or if I do at the gym ya know. 

Speaking of which do I need to knock off the GH and IGF for a while before the blood test or do they test HGH and free testoscerone levels??

----------


## BROKEN

im taking a wiz quiz tommorow
no worries here

i thought i read though that clen can com up as uppers

----------


## jgk138

anyone know if the military tests as a pre screening for special forces? like the seals?

----------


## BROKEN

not for aas

just party drugs

----------


## nyjetsfan86

no branch of the military tests for aas bc ts too expensive to test everyone, the only way you will be testes for aas is if you are caught with them or they think you are on them

----------


## 777rocky777

good ive been wondering

----------


## nyjetsfan86

just make sure you dont get caught with it

----------


## THE JU-ICE

> anyone know if the military tests as a pre screening for special forces? like the seals?


Half the Frogs I know are on. Rightly so. I think if anyone need performance enhancements its the dudes protecting our asses.

----------


## BROKEN

just took clomid and tamox from Lion and had my military piss test 

well see

----------


## 777rocky777

let us know how it pans out. thats my big reason for debating the juice

----------


## jgk138

this is a non-military testing question, but i hope you guys will answer. what would be the best cycle to take and when should i take it before basic or (if there is time) inbetween basic and bud/s?

----------


## BROKEN

ehh id say it would best to either go for special forces or the air force PJ's if you a really good swimmer

because the seals are getting shit for work in the area of intrest right now

and the airforces PJ's and CC's are the best taken care of dudes in the whole socom community

----------


## jgk138

well, its a little late for that i have my mind made up and theres nothing that can change my mind. i have to have that mentality of im going to make it.

----------


## nyjetsfan86

> this is a non-military testing question, but i hope you guys will answer. what would be the best cycle to take and when should i take it before basic or (if there is time) inbetween basic and bud/s?


dont do a cycle befoe basic or buds, it will be a waste of time and money just bc you are going to lose so much weight, you will only be doing endurance and cardio training and you will not be eating correctly wait till after buds

----------


## jgk138

> dont do a cycle befoe basic or buds, it will be a waste of time and money just bc you are going to lose so much weight, you will only be doing endurance and cardio training and you will not be eating correctly wait till after buds


what if its a cutting type of cycle where all i do is cardio and some light lifting to keep muscle mass but my main goal would be to get a lower bf %? i know seals arent complete "super human" people with 2% bf but still i think if i can maintain a single digit bf and get my cardio up i would be more competitve.

----------


## THE JU-ICE

If you can afford it, anavar would be the best choice. Its oral so no injecting and you can carry the pills in your rut sack. I have never used it, but I hear its great for strength which you will need in a specwar enviroment. I did hear that it gives diarreah though.

----------


## 777rocky777

i wouldnt do it, in basic you can only eat 3 meals a day and dinners at like 5, you might have watch or somthing like that, you'll go long periods without eating and your not gonna get much sleep

----------


## BROKEN

were talking about the army here!! these dudes are pampered the regular army is GAY

----------


## 777rocky777

dont know im in the coast guard

----------


## THE JU-ICE

I thought this dude was going to buds? What about boot camp first.

----------


## nyjetsfan86

ok first of all keeping juice in your rut sack is one of the worst ideas ive ever heard, thats just stupid, second dont call the army or any other branch of the military gay

----------


## THE JU-ICE

> ok first of all keeping juice in your rut sack is one of the worst ideas ive ever heard, thats just stupid, second dont call the army or any other branch of the military gay



It wasnt juice dude, it was tablets. Very doable.

----------


## manster__34

Stop now if your looking to steroids to get you through selections or buds because your already done. Just get up, ruck up and shut up. If your not mentally tough enough you won't make it. That is all you need to know.

----------


## THE JU-ICE

Agreed.

----------


## nyjetsfan86

i know its tabs but keeping them in your rut sack is just stupid

----------


## BROKEN

> Stop now if your looking to steroids to get you through selections or buds because your already done. Just get up, ruck up and shut up. If your not mentally tough enough you won't make it. That is all you need to know.


 right on brother

De Oppresso Liber

----------


## DNoMac

> just took clomid and tamox from Lion and had my military piss test 
> 
> well see


Any word yet bro? What were you taking prior to pct?

----------


## BROKEN

im still here

test prop/eth

there all hormones so i should be good but one can never know what people put in ther gear

----------


## THE JU-ICE

> i know its tabs but keeping them in your rut sack is just stupid


I never took any kind of steroids while military training. If I wanted to it would be winny tabs. Thats all. The guy asked. I never need the shit. Im a fvcking animal.

----------


## bogus311

Anyone know if they check you're hormone levels or anything like that in you're final physical blood work. I have that coming up soon and I'm kinna wondering about it. lol

----------


## nyjetsfan86

i dont think they do

----------


## nyjetsfan86

dont quote me on that though

----------


## BROKEN

if you go to like halo or combat dive school they do

----------


## RICK79916

If I go to the TMC (Troop Medical Clinic) for my annual HIV (STD) blood test...or any type of treatment that requires blood analysis, will they know that I am juicing? ... Or, would they have to be looking for it specifically?

...PS... I know for a fact that a NORMAL routine military urinalysis will not test for anabolics; however, each branch must provide 10 random samples for steroids testing per year. GREAT ODDS!

----------


## RICK79916

> Anyone know if they check you're hormone levels or anything like that in you're final physical blood work. I have that coming up soon and I'm kinna wondering about it. lol




I'm in the same boat you are! 6 more months to go!

----------


## DNoMac

> If I go to the TMC (Troop Medical Clinic) for my annual HIV (STD) blood test...or any type of treatment that requires blood analysis, will they know that I am juicing? ... Or, would they have to be looking for it specifically?
> 
> ...PS... I know for a fact that a NORMAL routine military urinalysis will not test for anabolics; however, each branch must provide 10 random samples for steroids testing per year. GREAT ODDS huh!
> 
> 
> SSG B
> 
> U.S. Army


I don't thnk they check for anything else. I had to drop piss for my annual PHA, and I don't think they were even checking for drugs. I saw the results later, and it only had results for things like the PH, sodium level, ect (whatever else they check for). Also, when they take blood for HIV, the Doc told me they check for things that may be in the blood as a result of industrial hazards (i.e. hydrazine from working on aircraft, or heavy metals). Its obviously nothing to gamble with, so I would be certain before medicating, but from what I've gatherd, they only test for what they are specifically looking for.

----------


## MANchild

how long is test in your system for testing after your completly off.

----------


## GGallin

I gp to Meps in a week so I will find out.

----------


## powerlifter18

one of my friends in the military knew at least 6 guys who juiced they bought there gear overseas and juiced the whole time never got tested ounce

----------


## Musicman

rut sack? lol yeah the military will only test for AAS if authorized by youre commander after he has been presented with credible findings that would merit the test. Clen wont show up.

----------


## test_cyp

I got out of the Navy in 2001. The last time I checked they did not test, but when they did, someone had to request it separate than the other drug testing. Such a small percentage tests positive, so it's not a random test. 

Just don't go overboard with your gear relative to your current bodyframe.

----------


## DNoMac

> I gp to Meps in a week so I will find out.


Any word yet? What drugs were you on?

----------


## Berg Heil

I going here to post just becuz I feel I'll get a good answer on Physicals and being on Gear.

So if my work is having me doing a full blood work physical will is show I'm used gear. Last cycle was TEST-E only
THX

----------


## NorseTemplar

Well, it's coming. I am about to begin my first cycle, and my unit has a pre-deployment physical coming up in October. If it is like my last deployment, there will be a both a urinalysis and a blood test. My cycle will end just a few days before the test, so I'll post the outcome when I know for sure.

---NorseTemplar---

----------


## RoadToRecovery

There are alot of people in the military are a bunch of ****in whining babies. As of right now im being accused of juicing and I was accused when i was off aas. One guy even wrote a letter to my CO demanding that I be tested. Why? While i havent been taking anything I have taken deca about 6-8 months ago. So if I do get tested Im toast. People are pathetic. Its funny too, because the people to accuse and complain about service members juicing, are fat and out of shape. Jealousy is the ultimate culprit. Only advice I have for you guys is if you are in the service and are juicing, tell no one about it and trust no one. People are haters. Just because they dont go to the gym and are lazy peices of shit they automatically think that people with some size are juicing.

----------


## Twizzted

> There are alot of people in the military are a bunch of ****in whining babies. As of right now im being accused of juicing and I was accused when i was off aas. One guy even wrote a letter to my CO demanding that I be tested. Why? While i havent been taking anything I have taken deca about 6-8 months ago. So if I do get tested Im toast. People are pathetic. Its funny too, because the people to accuse and complain about service members juicing, are fat and out of shape. Jealousy is the ultimate culprit. Only advice I have for you guys is if you are in the service and are juicing, tell no one about it and trust no one. People are haters. Just because they dont go to the gym and are lazy peices of shit they automatically think that people with some size are juicing.



Great advice! I only assume due to the dates on the starting post, that everything came out ok? I am more worried about getting my gear over to Iraq than getting nailed by blood/whiz quiz.

----------


## Twizzted

> were talking about the army here!! these dudes are pampered the regular army is GAY



Pampered? Oh really?!?!?!?! F U C K I joined the wrong army then.LOL Put the boots on boy and see how you feel afterwards. LOL Pampered. Oh and be sure you sign infantry. We get all the great treatment.LOL

----------


## Dizz28

I posted this a few months ago in here...


A normal entry/discharge physical for the U.S. Military is:

1. Lipid profile
2. Fasting blood suger
3. HIV
4. RPR (syphilis)
5. Hearing + sight
6. Recreational drug + Alcohol test 

And then routine physicals while your in only test for the top 5 because they do routine random urine tests anyway...once again..only testing for REC drugs

Special physicals like Flight, Dive or BUDs test for all of the above plus:
1. Complete metabolism (chem 16)
2. Chest X-ray
3. EKG

As long as you stay away from street drugs you should be fine...you shouldn't be doing that crap anyway in the military and especially if you are flying. I'm pretty sure that even if you take Sudafed you get grounded...

Hope this helps

----------


## RoadToRecovery

> Great advice! I only assume due to the dates on the starting post, that everything came out ok? I am more worried about getting my gear over to Iraq than getting nailed by blood/whiz quiz.


Getting gear over seas is a joke... If your taking a military bird over seas hiding it from military customs is so easy. Especially if its someone in your command. easiest way to transport your stuff is put it in a container of another company. Like a bottle of powder. Unscrew the top off... empty some powder out and drop your gear in and put the powder back in to cover it. Thats one way.

----------


## Dizz28

any other "secrets" to smuggling you'd like to discuss on the open board?

----------


## RoadToRecovery

Yeah no one one said that was a secret. You make it like customs was created by mormans 2 weeks ago. They know all the tricks, but as far as the military goes... no one would check your shit out.

----------


## DNoMac

Anybody know if ancillaries will show up such as Nolvadex , clomid, aromasin , etc etc?

----------


## haskell954

Yeah you won't have a problem man....... they test for NIDA-5, google it. I know they don't test for roids unless they have suspicion.

----------


## Dizz28

> Yeah you won't have a problem man....... they test for **** **** ********* ******......can't really remember the rest but I know they don't test for roids unless they have suspicion.


Edit all that crap out, we don't talk about that stuff here

It's called a NIDA-5, that's what they test for...you could have just said that

----------


## haskell954

Saying NIDA-5 is talking about it. But I understand and it wont happen again. Sorry bro.

----------


## savage27

Sup Guy's, I'm New The The Anobolic World And I'm Ready To Get Started. However, I Not Really Sure Which Direction To Take... I'm About 5'6" 170 Lbs. With Very Little Body Fat And I'm Looking To Gain Mass And Strength. My Goal Is To Be About 200lbs. Of Solid Muscle.

----------


## Dizz28

no no no

The roid Store sells sports suppliments...not roids

And you can't ask for a source here....that post needs to be edited

----------


## haskell954

And take off the caps man

----------


## savage27

Sorry rookie mistakes... well e-mail @ with any helpfull tips... as I have seen, there's alot of misleading people on here... wuts up with this lion dude? I hear he's a scam artist?

----------


## Dizz28

^^nice second post dude

----------


## savage27

thanks i'll get better... I'm reading a lot of the threads to better form my questions. no sense in being redundant... Although any early advice would be obviously appreciated, I will look for a stack and submit for opinions. thanks bros...

----------


## RageControl

Nothing like a .mil thread to bring me out of AR retirement. :00359z Wave Usa: 

Some good advice don't tell a freaking soul. Wait till you get situated in your unit and keep your top on as much as possible to prevent the fags from realizing your size gain. Once you get the rep of being the platoon juice head 
you will be walking thin ice. Don't help the weak body if they ask if you know a source. And if you secure some gear in Iraq don't try and smuggle it home they look through everything now. Getting it there is not that big of a deal.


As for the fella posting his email. Your inbox is probably gonna be filled with 
scammers before the weeks over.  :Chairshot:

----------


## savage27

thanks for the advice...

----------


## petethemanc

In all the time ive been in the military (15 years) ive never been tested for them, and the british military is strict on this. They would discipline if it was well known you were using and and it was blatantly obvious. But they are more concerned with recreational drugs. In fact the boxing trainers in uk military monitor your gear for you and warn when tests are due.

----------

